# How would you prep for this SHTF scenario: military invasion (from within or without)



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

More Proof that Russian and Chinese Troops Have Breached the Territorial Integrity of the United States | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show

I've posted links like this (above) before, in the middle of a thread, but I don't think we've ever had a dedicated discusison on the subject.
I post this because - although its fun to think about benign disasters, like solar flares and earthquakes - I don't envision our rulers letting a resource (us) go to waste. If the above link is accurate, the greater likelihood is that some kind of martial law is being planned, possibly with foreign assistance.

Team Law's Home Page

Before you respond, you may want to read Team Law. They have some (edit) interesting research, food for thought. I believe they cut through the B.S. of the legal/political system to see the truth, and you may learn some things by reading those historical references.

Long story short? I think we're in the matrix.
If so, we only have the appearance of law. It fits.
I think this conclusion is worth considering: Patriot Mythology

So?
Does this change your plans at all?
If the agenda is to use Homeland Security (with or without foreign military) to control the people (or worse), how would you prepare for that?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh dear, well freedom is only an illusion. You can only be as free as you feel. Must be time for the government to clamp down on its own citizens.

Every Nation that has ever existed has had to repress its own citizenship to remain in power. Have a nice day.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


Those in the far northeast would be behind trees :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lock and load.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if it a foreign Military there goes my retirement.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have made this point many times... the USA is too large to put a force in every town. A force large enough to control a town that is. The best any invasion force could hope for is to control some larger cities, maybe some highway intersections, food distribution points etc....

We allow our government to "control" us because we consent to it... If a force came in that we did not consent to - it would be rough.... If we started to play Cowboys and Cossacks or Cowboys and Chinese... I do not think the Russians or chinese would like it...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Diver said:


> A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


And thats the truth

No one currently has the means to successfully invade the USA, make a mess of the USA is something different again


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First off, why do these guys that seem to have the secret answers to everything always have crappy websites? Just curious. Onto the OP...It is very highly unlikely some other nation and even our own would be able to sweep in and take our entire country. They'd have to do it a section at a time. With that said, if you happen to be in a section that is being invaded you better get out quick. One of the first things they are going to do is get into our info to find out who lives where and who has guns. I would want to get out fast if possible.



Diver said:


> A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


Not sure about who you know in CA but the people I know have a rifle and a lot more. I think we'll do just fine here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You cannot resist a modern, force-multiplied military force with rifles. It's impossible.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Uncle Odd's Mighty Big Luck Casino!!!"
Fuel, Quality Chemical and Habadashery!
(Military Discount!)







24 hour prescriptions in back - no ID required!
RadBola DeTox Special! $10 with meal!
"We Wash You Long Time!"
(Security Wanted: See Bartender)

What do you think? If you got better way no get shot, I'm all ears.....


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Diver said:


> A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


Probably accurate in the lower Northeast. Once you get up into Maine, New Hampshire and even hippy Vermont, it's a whole different story. Tons of guns up there.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

knfmn1 said:


> Probably accurate in the lower Northeast. Once you get up into Maine, New Hampshire and even hippy Vermont, it's a whole different story. Tons of guns up there.


For how long? VT has good gun laws and sends Bernie Sanders to Washington? How long are they going to last? New Hampshire and Jeanne Shaneen? Good luck there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At my age, I will be happy to take a few with me. Who knows, I might get lucky and take a bunch with me.


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Diver said:


> For how long? VT has good gun laws and sends Bernie Sanders to Washington? How long are they going to last? New Hampshire and Jeanne Shaneen? Good luck there.


I sure won't deny that the populace has made some really stupid decisions regarding their elected politicians. Shaheen was the lesser of two evils, IMO. She's a snake, but Scott Brown is a real scumbag, too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

knfmn1 said:


> I sure won't deny that the populace has made some really stupid decisions regarding their elected politicians. Shaheen was the lesser of two evils, IMO. She's a snake, but Scott Brown is a real scumbag, too.


She voted for Obamacare and is in favor of taking your guns away and you favor her? Sorry, I'll write off NH as another northeast state.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> You cannot resist a modern, force-multiplied military force with rifles. It's impossible.


It's hard to read sarcasm, but, the folks in the colonies beat back the Red Coats with a so called ragtag army. It's only impossible if you've already accepted what you believe to be the end. If you already accept defeat in your mind, why bother fighting. Go to a concentration camp instead. jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Had this talk with a co-worker who is a LEO, told him he'd be face down in the mud. He knew I was serious. These guys are not drones, I doubt they would forget the pledge they took to uphold the laws on a whim just to hold a job, when their life was on the line.jmho. 

Maybe, "on a whim" was a poor choice of words. Hope you get my drift. Sorry.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> You cannot resist a modern, force-multiplied military force with rifles. It's impossible.


Yes, we can resist...It is never impossible to resist...winning is a different issue


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> You cannot resist a modern, force-multiplied military force with rifles. It's impossible.


Say that to a Vietnam vet.... I bet he will have a completely different opinion


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I see the USA like internet and airport hubs. Take the hubs take the country. But yet again were I live everyone owns many guns and they are proficient with them as well they know the land. Either that or 3 hydrogen bombs going west to east would do it. Either way if someone wants to invade us weather domestic or foe they will do so or try like he'll. The best you can do is pray and fight.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Because people have guns doesn’t mean they will use them. It is one thing to shoot at targets but it’s another to shoot or be shot at by another human being. This is why I plan on bugging out deep in the woods. Because I can’t count on my neighbor having my back. And I don’t have the illusion that I can take on another country’s military by my self.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Because people have guns doesn't mean they will use them. It is one thing to shoot at targets but it's another to shoot or be shot at by another human being. This is why I plan on bugging out deep in the woods. Because I can't count on my neighbor having my back. And I don't have the illusion that I can take on another country's military by my self.


By that logic we don't need a 2nd amendment.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Diver said:


> By that logic we don't need a 2nd amendment.


The 2nd amendment has nothing to do with can and will. It gives you the right to keep and bear arms. Because people have the right doesn't mean they will. Take your state for example you can get enough people together to keep your rights. And all that takes is for them to VOTE.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> It's hard to read sarcasm, but, the folks in the colonies beat back the Red Coats with a so called ragtag army. It's only impossible if you've already accepted what you believe to be the end. If you already accept defeat in your mind, why bother fighting. Go to a concentration camp instead. jmo.


Barely. Check out the Glenn Beck biography on Washington; the army seemed on the edge of defeat 100 times. But the general persisted because of his faith, against astounding odds.
Most of us may have inferior weapons, but I think there are vets out there who are still ready to handle the worst.

My point for posting the question was, the government creating a collapse or disaster scenario is more probable than a happy zombie apocalypse. But people are so busy anticipating a free-for-all disaster that they don't consider it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> The 2nd amendment has nothing to do with can and will. It gives you the right to keep and bear arms. Because people have the right doesn't mean they will. Take your state for example you can get enough people together to keep your rights. And all that takes is for them to VOTE.


The 2nd amendment starts off with the need to have a militia. No militia, no justification for the 2nd amendment. If people won't man up when the militia is called then the whole logic falls apart.

You're essentially predicting that 100 million gun owners will all be cowards. I think some will be and some won't.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> First off, why do these guys that seem to have the secret answers to everything always have crappy websites? Just curious. Onto the OP...It is very highly unlikely some other nation and even our own would be able to sweep in and take our entire country. They'd have to do it a section at a time. With that said, if you happen to be in a section that is being invaded you better get out quick. One of the first things they are going to do is get into our info to find out who lives where and who has guns. I would want to get out fast if possible.
> 
> .


Nah, its not secret answers. I've found many of the same references just doing my own research, I just wanted to post a good synopsis for you guys. Take it for what its worth, just consider the premise. Is the govt treating us as enemy combatants? If thats the legal truth, then I'm loyal to you guys, not to our leaders. 
Any so-called invasion is only going to happen from inside, with collusion from our government, or "martial law" if that's the way things go. I agree with Maine Marine, they can probably only handle the cities. So I'd need a hasty exit plan, just like normal. 
yeah, in that scenario, they'd probably go door-to-door for guns. And right now I don't have any neighbors I could depend on; I think having people you trust on your street would be important, then, but my friends are spread out across 10 miles of city


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

jeep123 said:


> Nah, its not secret answers. I've found many of the same references just doing my own research, I just wanted to post a good synopsis for you guys. Take it for what its worth, just consider the premise. Is the govt treating us as enemy combatants? If thats the legal truth, then I'm loyal to you guys, not to our leaders.
> Any so-called invasion is only going to happen from inside, with collusion from our government, or "martial law" if that's the way things go. I agree with Maine Marine, they can probably only handle the cities. So I'd need a hasty exit plan, just like normal.
> yeah, in that scenario, they'd probably go door-to-door for guns. And right now I don't have any neighbors I could depend on; I think having people you trust on your street would be important, then, but my friends are spread out across 10 miles of city


Unfortunately, they have already gone door to door during disasters like katrina in the US, and High River in Canada. And the scarey thing is resistance was almost non-existant and public outcry was marginalized. I think the only way to prevent this in the future would be creating a political culture that prepares against it, now. And, a mindset that is willing to see it for what it is, then respond accordingly.

Hence, this is why preppers are marginalized in most media, jmo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll have to show them on the map where my firearms went overboard.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Because people have guns doesn't mean they will use them. It is one thing to shoot at targets but it's another to shoot or be shot at by another human being. This is why I plan on bugging out deep in the woods. Because I can't count on my neighbor having my back. And I don't have the illusion that I can take on another country's military by my self.


Well make sure you never have a fire, smoke, walk outside during the day, etc


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Diver said:


> The 2nd amendment starts off with the need to have a militia. No militia, no justification for the 2nd amendment. If people won't man up when the militia is called then the whole logic falls apart.
> 
> You're essentially predicting that 100 million gun owners will all be cowards. I think some will be and some won't.





Diver said:


> A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


So when an evading military attacks US/NJ your plan is to have to have a rifle behind every blade of grass&#8230; Explain to me how you are going to achieve that. Do you belong to a militia? Do you know anyone that belongs to a militia? Do you know the muster coordinates for your local militia? Does NJ even have a militia?

But if you can achieve that let me know I will be there. They don't call TN the volunteer state for nothing. But until then webe hiding in the woods.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well make sure you never have a fire, smoke, walk outside during the day, etc


I would be more concerned with walking around at night. If I were planning an invasion or occupation I would be moving at night with FLIR, and night vision. While many Americans own weapons, technology to use them effectively at night is too expensive for most civilians to own.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> So when an evading military attacks US/NJ your plan is to have to have a rifle behind every blade of grass&#8230; Explain to me how you are going to achieve that. Do you belong to a militia? Do you know anyone that belongs to a militia? Do you know the muster coordinates for your local militia? Does NJ even have a militia?
> 
> But if you can achieve that let me know I will be there. They don't call TN the volunteer state for nothing. But until then webe hiding in the woods.


OPSEC precludes answering any of that, but I do expect that out of 100 million gun owners it shouldn't be to hard to come up with a 10 million man militia, which would immediately be the largest army in the world. I have faith in my fellow Americans.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lets hope they have that same innate faith. And not some kind of passive "it'll all settle down" sentiment. Can you expect the news to tell you whats going on? I think the media are tools, so I doubt it. That's why i want to get HAM certified, but I'm not yet. I have CB, and so do friends, and we'll have to alert each other that way


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> You cannot resist a modern, force-multiplied military force with rifles. It's impossible.


Who said at that point it would be restricted to rifles. How long have we been fighting in Afghanistan against a rag-tag army. The people of the united states are 1000 times more skilled in every area. Electronics, machining, chemical and every item that the army uses. I will bet that there is more explosives in civilian hands then the military has, who do you think it is that cuts through the hills to lay a road down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We haven't been fighting a ragtag army with the intention of gaining a victory. Were that the case, things would be a lot different.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> We haven't been fighting a ragtag army with the intention of gaining a victory. Were that the case, things would be a lot different.


 If we wanted to end it we could, our government will not do what must be done


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> She voted for Obamacare and is in favor of taking your guns away and you favor her? Sorry, I'll write off NH as another northeast state.


DO not write off NORTHERN Maine... Once you get up past Bangor.. it is a different world. Aroostock and Washington counties would be bears to control...

Look at a map of Maine... there are 10,000 backwoods roads that are not on the maps... lots of lakes, rivers, and stream to get around....

You could ambush a convoy and melt into the woods and get lost quickly...

Not to mention the winters and mud season...

Northern Maine would be like vietnam but with freezing weather...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Those in the far northeast would be behind trees :armata_PDT_12:


and behind the old fridges and pickups in our yards


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> DO not write off NORTHERN Maine... Once you get up past Bangor.. it is a different world. Aroostock and Washington counties would be bears to control...
> 
> Look at a map of Maine... there are 10,000 backwoods roads that are not on the maps... lots of lakes, rivers, and stream to get around....
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^
This


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> OPSEC precludes answering any of that, but I do expect that out of 100 million gun owners it shouldn't be to hard to come up with a 10 million man militia, which would immediately be the largest army in the world. I have faith in my fellow Americans.


10 million...ha ha ha

there are 22.5 million vets today, plus patriotic hunters, boy scouts, current military....

if you could not field 30 million armed americans within 60 days...I would be really surprised...

we would need an event.... Like a mass killing of americans, or the destruction of a town, shutting off food or fuel


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You would be surprised how the farmers talk. Farmers, Vets, Hunters. We could have a millitia in no time flat. My brother is mayor of a small town. Pop. around 120. Every house there has guns and ammo. Multiply that by all the small towns in Minnesota alone. There is no way a foriegn, nor a domestic entity could take over the U.S. Who do you think comprises the army that the gooberment would call on? 2 of my group, at least. Would they respond? Hell no. Nor would 1/2 the city police, and even more of the sheriff's dept. The sheriff himself would gather a militia. I know the guy and his family. We could count on all 5 of his brothers as the first recruits. I have faith in my fellow countrymen. The rest who don't have guns, but see what happens when they don't stand? They'll start to find their feet. I would bet on 50% for sure. Yes, even the "hippies". My Amish friends would stand up and fight for their families. I can't speak for all Amish, but my friends would. They aren't sheeple. I have faith.

OP, thanks for the thread. I like threads that make me think and plan even more. Oh my gosh! I can't find my pistol. Darn it, was it stolen?:armata_PDT_23:::redsnipe:::armata_PDT_40:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Diver said:


> OPSEC precludes answering any of that, but I do expect that out of 100 million gun owners it shouldn't be to hard to come up with a 10 million man militia, which would immediately be the largest army in the world. I have faith in my fellow Americans.


Well I hope you plan works out for you. But I think if you have 10 million Americans hiding behind blades of grass with nothing more powerful that a hunting rifle against an invading military all you are going to get is a lot of dead Americans.

I think I will stick to my guerrilla tactics.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Well I hope you plan works out for you. But I think if you have 10 million Americans hiding behind blades of grass with nothing more powerful that a hunting rifle against an invading military all you are going to get is a lot of dead Americans.
> 
> I think I will stick to my guerrilla tactics.


You appear to be unfamiliar with the famous quote by Yamamoto. The quote has nothing to do with tactics, guerilla or otherwise.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Diver said:


> A man with a rifle behind every blade of grass, . . . except in the northeast, California and Illinois.


I dont know Diver, New Hampshire and Maine are pretty well armed. Here in new Hampshire we like our guns, as long as the Massachusetts folk stay out.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

What makes everyone think the invading armies would be from someother country, it could very well be our own military and police subverted by things the gov is already doing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

From a tactical standpoint, whether it's our gov. or another nation, the best plan of attack would be to shut down our power, cut off food and let us destroy ourselves from within. Then waltz in and do as they please with the leftovers. You've all seen what people will do for that cheap TV on black Friday. Imagine that TV is what's left of the food and water.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

casual said:


> I dont know Diver, New Hampshire and Maine are pretty well armed. Here in new Hampshire we like our guns, as long as the Massachusetts folk stay out.


You've just identified your own problem, Massachusetts.


----------

